# Rubber Roof



## GAcarver (Apr 12, 2005)

What type of caulking do you use to re-caulk around any roof penetrations (skylight,vents, ant. booster, etc.) and seams?


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2005)

GAcarver,
There is a special self leveling caulk for rubber roofs, don't use regular caulk because it will not stick to the rubber. Any RV supplier should be able to fix you up with the right stuff for around six or seven bucks a tube.

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## GAcarver (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks.

Randy


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

This is coming today from CampersChoice.com. I'll let you all know how it goes.










Randy


----------



## mejslice (Dec 4, 2003)

GAcarver said:


> What type of caulking do you use to re-caulk around any roof penetrations (skylight,vents, ant. booster, etc.) and seams?
> [snapback]33350[/snapback]​


when we bought our first outback it had leaking problems. the dealer used Dicor which is made to be used for rubber roofs and is self leveling. great stuff


----------

